# Command and Conquer Red Alert with Windows Vista 64-bit



## PsychoticTourist (May 25, 2010)

[Command and Conquer Red Alert] OK, yes, I've seen MANY offered solutions to fixing "the problem," most offering the same solutions, but none have seemed to be the answer to the problem I've been having, although others have been having the same problems. I would REALLY appreciate help to this Red Alert problem, if someone is willing to provide it. Here's the situation.

I have Windows Vista 64-bit (this seems to be the root of the problem)

Now, I have two possibilities of where to start in fixing the game, as far as I know:

I got the game to "work" after using a special Red Alert installer: First, playing the game without the box that shows OK, but you can't click it, _doesn't_ show cancel, but you can click the invisible box, which then closes out the game. Any solutions?

Or, reinstall the game, however, it shows an error that reads "SMapLS_IP_EBP_12 could not be located in the dynamic link library KERNEL32.dll"
, which doesn't allow me to install the game.

Now, I've checked YouTube, this guy offered help, but it didn't actually provide the solution to my "64-bit" Windows Vista. He suggested changing the compatibility in Properties as the way of making Red Alert work for Vista. Didn't help because of the "bit" problem.
Does anybody have the key to fixing this game for Windows Vista 64-bit? If you could please help, I could use it.


----------



## wiley8425 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Does anybody have the key to fixing this game for Windows Vista 64-bit? If you could please help, I could use it.*

Sure. Buy 'The First Decade'. It includes RA (along with its expansions), RA2 (and expansions), C&C (and covert ops), Tiberian Sun, Generals & Zero Hour, and Renegade and is fully compatible with 64-bit Windows. You should be able to find it now for $20 or less. Problem solved.

If you are trying to get the original RA to work you won't have any luck unless EA comes out with a proper 32-bit installer for it. (The installer is 16-bit which will not run under any 64-bit OS.) Unlikely since they're selling TFD and it already comes with one.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Dual boot with XP is an option.


----------

